# 2012 Z5 vs 2014 Z85



## Monto27 (Sep 16, 2013)

I called my LBS and was inquiring about the Z85 in size 54. He advised that he has a 2012 Z5 for only $100 more the a 2014 Z85.

I am not sure what to do. CF frame would be great on the Z5 however the frame was changed on the 2013s Z5 so the 2012 Z5 is older tech.

Thoughts?


----------



## chudak (Jul 28, 2012)

It really depends on what the actual dollar amounts are not the relative amounts.

$100 more than what?


----------



## Monto27 (Sep 16, 2013)

chudak said:


> It really depends on what the actual dollar amounts are not the relative amounts.
> 
> $100 more than what?


$1369 for the 2014 Z85
$1469 for the 2012 Z5

I live in Canada and this is a good $ I think.


----------



## chudak (Jul 28, 2012)

Monto27 said:


> $1369 for the 2014 Z85
> $1469 for the 2012 Z5
> 
> I live in Canada and this is a good $ I think.


PM'd you some info. I don't think that's a smoking deal at all...of course I'm making comparisons in US dollars so you'll have to decide for yourself.


----------



## Mdelrossi (Jun 29, 2012)

Look around for a 2013 Z5, it's worth it.
I test rode the 2011 z5 and the bought the 2013. Didn't hurt my decision that the LBS was only going to take 10% off the 2011????
I have a Trek domane 2.0 (alum) and I can feel the difference in road buzz.

Good luck.


----------

